# La Fiorentina è su Piatek. Lo vuole Iachini.



## admin (6 Agosto 2020)

Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.

*La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.



Saranno contenti quei 2 o 3 utenti che hanno la fissa per il polacco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.



*La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*


 [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] 
Il tuo giocatore preferito torna in Italia!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]
> Il tuo giocatore preferito torna in Italia!



Sono contento, così la Fiorentina è la volta buona che va in B, del resto non è nuova a prendere nostri scarti, prima Cutrone, ora Pitalek.



Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.
> 
> *La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*



Preferire Pitalek a Belotti vuol dire avere semi di canapa nel cranio. Ma almeno pagheranno i famosi 70 milioni che Pitalek diceva sarebbero stati il suo valore?


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.
> 
> *La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*



Dai che ci facciamo quattro risate


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dai che ci facciamo quattro risate



Fai anche quarantaquattro, altro che quattro.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2020)

Contro di noi segnerà di sicuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Contro di noi segnerà di sicuro.



Se ci danno rigore contro si, altrimenti...


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2020)

Il bello è che quei soldi glieli daremo noi.
Quindi quanto spenderanno? immagino 70 mln.... ci sta.


Ps: carrierone fin qui, bravo Piontek.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2020)

Piontek in Germania ha segnato 2 gol su azione in 15 partite. Un bomber...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.
> 
> *La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*



Beh direi che questa operazione certifica la cessione di chiesa.
Ora hanno 5 attaccanti per due ruoli per il modulo di iachini se non erro.


----------



## sipno (6 Agosto 2020)

Incredibile come certi DS vadano ancora su certi giocatori nonostante tutti i fallimenti.

Tra l'altro l'obbligo del riscatto!!! PAZZI!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piontek in Germania ha segnato 2 gol su azione in 15 partite. Un bomber...



Ci rendiamo conto? No dico, ci rendiamo conto? E parliamo della Germania, dove non ci sono per nulla le difese che ci sono qui, manco lontanamente. Sono serio, Cutrone, scarso com’è, è più forte di questo qui. O perlomeno non più scarso, sono due cessi entrambi eh, ma almeno Cutrone non si atteggiava a superstar (anche se mi ha dato fastidio molto la sceneggiata fatta in Fiorentina-Milan).



sipno ha scritto:


> Incredibile come certi DS vadano ancora su certi giocatori nonostante tutti i fallimenti.
> 
> Tra l'altro l'obbligo del riscatto!!! PAZZI!!!



Ma si, è una cosa inspiegabile Sipno, io davvero non capisco. Secondo me è l’hype, quando un giocatore riceve un certo hype immeritato poi si ritrova sempre un certo “blasone” attaccato addosso che lo rende, agli occhi degli stolti, più appetibile. Mentre un Petagna, che non è certo un attaccante di alto livello ma rispetto al Piotta è Cruijff, viene trattato come roba da Lega Pro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.
> 
> *La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*



Mamma mia, questo cambia squadra ogni 6 mesi. 

Povero Cutrone che adesso dovrà rigiocarsi il posto col polacco


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh direi che questa operazione certifica la cessione di chiesa.
> Ora hanno 5 attaccanti per due ruoli per il modulo di iachini se non erro.



Eh sì, da tenere d'occhio, penso che Commisso dovrà stravolgere un attimo la squadra perché fin qui hanno dimostrato di essere solamente una squadretta da salvezza semi-tranquilla, ma se non entrano dei soldi fanno poco, speriamo bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, questo cambia squadra ogni 6 mesi.



E faceva pure ironia sul fatto che noi cambiassimo attaccanti ogni anno!!!    
Vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/piatek-bordata-al-milan-cambiano-ogni-anno-vt85680.html

Cioè, pensa com’è messo.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Il bello è che quei soldi glieli daremo noi.
> Quindi quanto spenderanno? immagino 70 mln.... ci sta.
> 
> 
> Ps: carrierone fin qui, bravo Piontek.



Esatto, Commisso chiede 70 milioni per Chiesa perché vuole finanziarsi l’acquisto di bomberone Piotta.

Il superlampione eccolo qua
Piotta è il suo nome nun lo scorda'
Er Blissett della Slesia, mannaggia a sto qua
e chi ce l’ha portato, li mortacci sua’
Il Superlampione eccolo qua
Piotta è il suo nome nun lo scorda'
Nun la mette manco contro Barbapapà
Er Blissett della Slesia, mannaggia a sto qua

Mio adattamento di “Supercafone”, celebre prezzo del rapper Piotta.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.
> 
> *La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*



Praticamente l'Herta se ne libera di corsa dopo una manciata di partite....forse pure loro se ne sono resi conto, e come noi tirano un sospiro di sollievo per esser riusciti a limitare i danni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Praticamente l'Herta se ne libera di corsa dopo una manciata di partite....forse pure loro se ne sono resi conto, e come noi tirano un sospiro di sollievo per esser riusciti a limitare i danni.



Vogliamo anche ricordare quel fenomeno di suo padre, che pretendeva un posto da titolare per il figlio? https://www.milanworld.net/padre-piatek-non-vuole-fare-la-riserva-presto-novita-vt85285.html


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo anche ricordare quel fenomeno di suo padre, che pretendeva un posto da titolare per il figlio? https://www.milanworld.net/padre-piatek-non-vuole-fare-la-riserva-presto-novita-vt85285.html



Incommentabile. Parliamo di uno che non sa fare uno stop, non sa fare un appoggio ad un compagno, non sa stare in piedi in un contrasto...è stato "forte" finchè toccare la palla in area un sola volta, cioè per concludere a rete, in un anno dove ogni pallone toccato andava dentro...anno di grazia, capita a tanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Incommentabile. Parliamo di uno che non sa fare uno stop, non sa fare un appoggio ad un compagno, non sa stare in piedi in un contrasto...è stato "forte" finchè toccare la palla in area un sola volta, cioè per concludere a rete, in un anno dove ogni pallone toccato andava dentro...anno di grazia, capita a tanti.



Si ma la cosa che proprio non mi andava giù era come lui e suo padre si atteggiassero come se stessimo parlando di un incrocio tra Lewandowski e Ibrahimovic. Epica rimarrà la sceneggiata al momento del rigore contro il Verona neopromosso in 10, quando si avvicinò alle telecamere con sguardo truce zittendo tutti. 

Ma seriamente, per quanto riguarda gli attaccanti avuti dopo Ibra e Pato, ne abbiamo avuto uno peggiore? Perché io tra Balotelli, Lapadula, Luiz Adriano, Bacca, Destro, Cutrone, Kalinic, Higuain e altri sinceramente non ne ricordo uno peggiore di Piatek o anche solo scarso quanto lui.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma la cosa che proprio non mi andava giù era come lui e suo padre si atteggiassero come se stessimo parlando di un incrocio tra Lewandowski e Ibrahimovic. Epica rimarrà la sceneggiata al momento del rigore contro il Verona neopromosso in 10, quando si avvicinò alle telecamere con sguardo truce zittendo tutti.
> 
> Ma seriamente, per quanto riguarda gli attaccanti avuti dopo Ibra e Pato, ne abbiamo avuto uno peggiore? Perché io tra Balotelli, Lapadula, Luiz Adriano, Bacca, Destro, Cutrone, Higuain e altri sinceramente non ne ricordo uno peggiore.



Giocatori scarsi e pure privi di umiltà. Dopo quell'esultanza io lo volevo più che mai lontano da Milano.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.
> 
> *La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*



scaricato dopo 6 mesi... alla viola piacciono i nostri scarti insomma... abbiamo qualche terzino in più! lo volete?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2020)

Ma che se ne fanno di sta pippa? Cutrone è molto più forte.


----------



## IlProfessore (6 Agosto 2020)

Giocatore scarso ed anche psicologicamente instabile. Dovrebbe ritirarsi dal calcio e dedicarsi ad attività più idonee alla condizione di salute non ottimale, potrebbe aprirsi una distilleria nel frusinate come fece Candelà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> Giocatore scarso ed anche psicologicamente instabile. Dovrebbe ritirarsi dal calcio e dedicarsi ad attività più idonee alla condizione di salute non ottimale, potrebbe aprirsi una distilleria nel frusinate come fece Candelà.



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma che se ne fanno di sta pippa? Cutrone è molto più forte.



Oddio, “molto” non lo so, parliamo pur sempre di uno che ha fatto quest’anno 4 goal in Serie A (in 19 presenze) e due in Premier (in 12 presenze). Non ho voglia di controllare ma penso non fossero nemmeno tutti su azione. Però un po’ meglio lo è, detto che rimangono entrambi due cessi otturati da bassa classifica che non sanno stoppare un pallone, giocare per la squadra, e sono solo buoni a fare tap-in da un metro (nel caso del p(ol)acco, peraltro, spesso sbagliando goal facili che avrebbero fatto arrossire perfino il buon Egidio Calloni, che di goal facili sbagliati aveva una notevole esperienza).


----------



## LukeLike (6 Agosto 2020)

St'altro capolavoro di Leotardo cambia squadra ogni 6 mesi... eh ma era colpa di Gattuso e del suo non gioco se Piattolek non segnava, all'Hertha ha fatto fuoco e fiamme sì


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> St'altro capolavoro di Leotardo cambia squadra ogni 6 mesi... eh ma era colpa di Gattuso e del suo non gioco se Piattolek non segnava, all'Hertha ha fatto fuoco e fiamme sì



Piattolek, Poquezza, il cadavere di Higuain, Caldara, Laxalt: tutta roba che dovrà essere scolpita ad perpetuam rei memoriam del Giuda interista.


----------



## IlProfessore (6 Agosto 2020)

Ma vi ricordate quando esultò contro la Lazio appropriandosi dei meriti di un gol che in realtà fu un'autorete derivata da un suo errato controllo di punta? Ma quanta poco ossigeno deve filtrare nel cervello di uno così?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> Ma vi ricordate quando esultò contro la Lazio appropriandosi dei meriti di un gol che in realtà fu un'autorete derivata da un suo errato controllo di punta? Ma quanta poco ossigeno deve filtrare nel cervello di uno così?



Memorabile quell’autogoal, non l’aveva manco sfiorata eh, ma esultò con le sue pistoline come manco Inzaghi ad Atene. 

Un clown. Gli do tre anni, massimo quattro, prima di tornare a fare furore nei campi dell’Ekstraklasa (dove peraltro, giova ricordarlo, finiva regolarmente dietro, in classifica marcatori, a trentacinquenni come Igor Angulo, che era un mediocre totale e pure a fine carriera).


----------



## IlProfessore (6 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Memorabile quell’autogoal, non l’aveva manco sfiorata eh, ma esultò con le sue pistoline come manco Inzaghi ad Atene.
> 
> Un clown.



Vabbè il punto più alto della carriera lo raggiunse con le dichiarazioni post partita contro il Bologna, quando, dopo il solito gol su rigore (procuratosi dopo essersi dribblato da solo e inciampando), disse che ora era al top della forma e pronto a dimostrare che il Milan era un trampolino di lancio per un grande club. 3 giorni dopo sbagliò un gol a porta vuota contro la Juventus dando un'incornata storta con quella testa a cubo che si ritrova, da lì non ha più segnato ed è stato ceduto nel mercato invernale ad una squadretta di seconda fascia tedesca dove ha continuato a fare prestazioni orripilanti rischiando anche di farla retrocedere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

IlProfessore ha scritto:


> Vabbè il punto più alto della carriera lo raggiunse con le dichiarazioni post partita contro il Bologna, quando, dopo il solito gol su rigore (procuratosi dopo essersi dribblato da solo e inciampando), disse che ora era al top della forma e pronto a dimostrare che il Milan era un trampolino di lancio per un grande club. 3 giorni dopo sbagliò un gol a porta vuota contro la Juventus dando un'incornata storta con quella testa a cubo che si ritrova, da lì non ha più segnato ed è stato ceduto nel mercato invernale ad una squadretta di seconda fascia tedesca dove ha continuato a fare prestazioni orripilanti rischiando anche di farla retrocedere.



Si sì, il top fu la dichiarazione sui 70 milioni, quando, descrivendo il Milan neanche tanto velatamente come un trampolino di lancio, disse appunto che al prossimo trasferimento il suo valore sarebbe stato di 70 milioni.

Solo su una cosa ti correggo, non fu prima della partita con la Juventus (ricordo tra l’altro, non ricordo se qui o sul Night, gente che tentò anche di giustificare quel goal sbagliato, roba da spanciarsi dal ridere) che fece quelle dichiarazioni, ma subito dopo https://www.milanworld.net/piatek-v...-i-tifosi-mi-amano-i-giornali-no-vt82841.html . 


Per poi deliziarci, qualche giorno dopo in Milan-Napoli, con controlli ad inseguire a Cologno Monzese, e un tap-in facile sbagliato come quello a 3:58 https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4DqUYdDNAsU&list=PLo0t1-wwTA7mMYxZB7vEw3h7oFzRNp8hx&index=44&t=0s (uno dei tantissimi goal mangiati che ci sono costati almeno 7/8 punti nel girone d’andata, con un centravanti anche solo da Europa League e non da metà classifica del campionato polacco avremmo chiuso il girone d’andata a più di 30 punti senza troppi problemi, nonostante l’assenza di Ibra, la presenza di Suso, e il gioco che latitava).


----------



## IlProfessore (6 Agosto 2020)

Ah vero le fece dopo quella prestazione disgustosa... il gol sbagliato contro il Napoli era uno dei pezzi migliori del repertorio, il celebre piede a mozzarella eguagliato soltanto dalla capacità di cadere al minimo contatto strabuzzando gli occhi con le braccia sollevate manco lo avessero tramortito con un bulldozer.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Agosto 2020)

Coppia d'attacco Cutrone Piatek.. brividi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Oddio, “molto” non lo so, parliamo pur sempre di uno che ha fatto quest’anno 4 goal in Serie A (in 19 presenze) e due in Premier (in 12 presenze). Non ho voglia di controllare ma penso non fossero nemmeno tutti su azione. Però un po’ meglio lo è, detto che rimangono entrambi due cessi otturati da bassa classifica che non sanno stoppare un pallone, giocare per la squadra, e sono solo buoni a fare tap-in da un metro (nel caso del p(ol)acco, peraltro, spesso sbagliando goal facili che avrebbero fatto arrossire perfino il buon Egidio Calloni, che di goal facili sbagliati aveva una notevole esperienza).



Si sono due scarsi ma Cutrone in confronto a Piatek è nettamente più forte secondo me, il che è tutto dire.


----------



## IlProfessore (6 Agosto 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si sono due scarsi ma Cutrone in confronto a Piatek è nettamente più forte secondo me, il che è tutto dire.



Anche Margheritoni a fine carriera è più forte di quel salvadanaio otturato.


----------



## diavolo (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piontek in Germania ha segnato 2 gol su azione in 15 partite. Un bomber...



Immobile l'anno che passo al BVB fece 3 gol in 24 partite.


----------



## Rikyg83 (6 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 6 agosto, la Fiorentina per rinforzare l'attacco pensa a Piatek e Belotti. Iachini vota per il polacco, ritenuto adatto al suo gioco. E l'Herta appare più malleabile del Torino, in vista di una trattativa.
> 
> *La Nazione: accordo praticamente raggiunto tra Fiorentina e Herta. Piatek torna in Italia in prestito, con obbligo di riscatto.*



Piatek e Kouamé in attacco, la coppia che fece benissimo al Genoa, con Ribery a supporto (3-4-1-2). E Chiesa? Castrovilli lo fanno mediano? Mah.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Immobile l'anno che passo al BVB fece 3 gol in 24 partite.



No, Immobile segnò 10 gol in 1671 minuti giocati, 1 goal ogni 167 minuti, al BVB. 

Piatek all’Hertha invece ha fatto due goal su azione (quello su rigore per ovvi motivi non lo consideriamo, come non consideriamo quelli al Milan) in 520 minuti giocati.

Al Milan invece nel 2019/2020 ha giocato 1189 minuti in Serie A segnando un solo goal su azione. 

Quindi nel 2019/2020 Piatek ha segnato tre goal su azione su 1709 minuti giocati, la media di un goal ogni circa ogni 569 minuti. Vale a dire che ogni sei partite intere giocate fa un goal su azione, più o meno.


----------



## sette (6 Agosto 2020)

giocatore che vivrà per sempre di rendita grazie a mezza stagione indovinata


----------



## diavolo (6 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, Immobile segnò 10 gol in 1671 minuti giocati, 1 goal ogni 167 minuti, al BVB.
> 
> Piatek all’Hertha invece ha fatto due goal su azione (quello su rigore per ovvi motivi non lo consideriamo, come non consideriamo quelli al Milan) in 520 minuti giocati.
> 
> ...



Non ho specificato ma intendevo 3 gol in 24 partite di bundesliga.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Non ho specificato ma intendevo 3 gol in 24 partite di bundesliga.



Si ma non possiamo non considerare i molti goal che fece in CL, competizione che il Piotta nella sua vita giocherà solo alla Play.


Fra l’altro quei goal li fece da subentrante perché in Bundesliga non giocava mai titolare, in Champions stranamente si.

Insomma, sono due robe diverse, Piatek in Champions non vedrebbe il pallone, è una competizione molto più difficile, oltre che importante, della Bundesliga.

Edit: ho cercato su whoscored, più affidabile, e Piatek fra Serie A e Bundes ha giocato addirittura 2098 minuti, quindi tre goal su azione in 2098 minuti, ossia un goal ogni 699 minuti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma la cosa che proprio non mi andava giù era come lui e suo padre si atteggiassero come se stessimo parlando di un incrocio tra Lewandowski e Ibrahimovic. Epica rimarrà la sceneggiata al momento del rigore contro il Verona neopromosso in 10, quando si avvicinò alle telecamere con sguardo truce zittendo tutti.
> 
> Ma seriamente, per quanto riguarda gli attaccanti avuti dopo Ibra e Pato, ne abbiamo avuto uno peggiore? Perché io tra Balotelli, Lapadula, Luiz Adriano, Bacca, Destro, Cutrone, Kalinic, Higuain e altri sinceramente non ne ricordo uno peggiore di Piatek o anche solo scarso quanto lui.



Bacca è il peggiore di tutta la serie A di tutti i tempi
Un pescatore senza ABC del calcio (basi)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bacca è il peggiore di tutta la serie A di tutti i tempi
> Un pescatore senza ABC del calcio (basi)



Bacca rispetto a Piotta era Pelè. Si, era scarsissimo tecnicamente ma Piotta è proprio a zero. Ma zero spaccato eh.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bacca rispetto a Piotta era Pelè. Si, era scarsissimo tecnicamente ma Piotta è proprio a zero. Ma zero spaccato eh.



Idem bacca ������
Se sbagliava il primo tiro era sempre un 4 
perché lui nn so come riusciva a segnare sempre al primo tentativo.. se falliva ciao


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Agosto 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bacca è il peggiore di tutta la serie A di tutti i tempi
> Un pescatore senza ABC del calcio (basi)



Penso che kalinic sia stato anche peggio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Penso che kalinic sia stato anche peggio.



Kalinic la tecnica l’aveva, e sapeva far salire la squadra, difettava terribilmente in zona goal però. In pratica Piatek dopo il periodo d’oro è tornato ad essere un Kalinic senza nemmeno il fisico e la tecnica di Kalinic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Idem bacca ������
> Se sbagliava il primo tiro era sempre un 4
> perché lui nn so come riusciva a segnare sempre al primo tentativo.. se falliva ciao



Anche se fosse (e non concordo, perché io uno con la tecnica nulla di Piotta personalmente non l’ho mai visto, al massimo potrebbero essere messi allo stesso livello tecnicamente ma mi sembra ingeneroso, fermo restando che Bacca nel complesso era superiore) Bacca nella sua stagione peggiore con noi fece comunque 13 goal e tre assist 2128 minuti giocati. In confronto a Piatek (1 goal su azione in 1189 minuti, nel 2019/2020, al Milan, e 3 goal su azione in 2098 minuti considerando Milan ed Hertha) siamo su livelli completamente diversi per me, non a caso il buon Barlos Cac.ca faceva la differenza anche in EL, in altri lidi.

Per far fare una stagione a Bacca da un solo goal su azione in un intero girone d’andata da titolare avrebbe dovuto venirgli la pubalgia, secondo me.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse (e non concordo, perché io uno con la tecnica nulla di Piotta personalmente non l’ho mai visto, al massimo potrebbero essere messi allo stesso livello tecnicamente ma mi sembra ingeneroso, fermo restando che Bacca nel complesso era superiore) Bacca nella sua stagione peggiore con noi fece comunque 13 goal e tre assist 2128 minuti giocati. In confronto a Piatek (1 goal su azione in 1189 minuti, nel 2019/2020, al Milan, e 3 goal su azione in 2098 minuti considerando Milan ed Hertha) siamo su livelli completamente diversi per me, non a caso il buon Barlos Cac.ca faceva la differenza anche in EL, in altri lidi.
> 
> Per far fare una stagione a Bacca da un solo goal su azione in un intero girone d’andata da titolare avrebbe dovuto venirgli la pubalgia, secondo me.


Come detto togli i goal il nulla..
Un giocatore della serie C ha le basi 
È stato parecchio fortunato..
Togliendo che dal rigore fallito gli è stata data una taglia sulla testa Lol 
( questa è sfiga.. paese natale = morte)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Come detto togli i goal il nulla..
> Un giocatore della serie C ha le basi
> È stato parecchio fortunato..
> Togliendo che dal rigore fallito gli è stata data una taglia sulla testa Lol ( questa è sfiga.. paese natale = morte)



Ah ma non è che i goal siano poco eh... tu dici “togli i goal il nulla” ma i goal sono tanto, anzi, per un attaccante scarso tecnicamente che non aiuta la squadra manco per sbaglio e non produce gioco sono a maggior ragione tutto.

Per dire, con un Bacca versione 2015/2016 ma pure 2016/2017 nel Milan di quest’anno all’andata avremmo minimo minimo minimo vinto facilmente col Toro (Piotta si mangia due goal che il buon Barlos non si sarebbe mai mangiato, compreso quello del 2-0 che avrebbe chiuso tutto), avremmo battuto il Napoli (si mangia il tap-in del 2-1) e avremmo almeno pareggiato coi gobbi (si mangia il goal del vantaggio di testa da due metri in maniera scandalosa). E già così sarebbero stati sei punti in più, cioè 31 punti all’andata e -4 dal quarto posto nonostante tutti i nostri problemi. E non menziono altre partite in cui si è mangiato altri goal enormi perché era solo per mostrare un esempio.


Piotta avrà anche avuto la tecnica nulla di Bacca (e dico così stando al tuo ragionamento anche se non lo condivido) ma non aveva però i suoi goal. E anche fisicamente, Barlos non sarà stato Lukaku ma nemmeno stramazzava al suolo al minimo contatto come se fosse un nazista colpito dal cecchino Vassili Zaitsev ne “il nemico alle porte” di Jean-Jacques Annaud.

Quindi... mettiamola così, diciamo che se togli i goal a Bacca hai come risultato Piotta, cioè il nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Contro di noi segnerà di sicuro.



ci sarebbe da ridere non poco


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah ma non è che i goal siano poco eh... tu dici “togli i goal il nulla” ma i goal sono tanto, anzi, per un attaccante scarso tecnicamente che non aiuta la squadra manco per sbaglio e non produce gioco sono a maggior ragione tutto.
> 
> Per dire, con un Bacca versione 2015/2016 ma pure 2016/2017 nel Milan di quest’anno all’andata avremmo minimo minimo minimo vinto facilmente col Toro (Piotta si mangia due goal che il buon Barlos non si sarebbe mai mangiato, compreso quello del 2-0 che avrebbe chiuso tutto), avremmo battuto il Napoli (si mangia il tap-in del 2-1) e avremmo almeno pareggiato coi gobbi (si mangia il goal del vantaggio di testa da due metri in maniera scandalosa). E già così sarebbero stati sei punti in più, cioè 31 punti all’andata e -4 dal quarto posto nonostante tutti i nostri problemi. E non menziono altre partite in cui si è mangiato altri goal enormi perché era solo per mostrare un esempio.
> 
> ...



su 6 pagine almeno 3 le hai scritte tu.
tira fuori le palle e accetta il fioretto che se passa i 15 gol ti autobanni per 1 mese.
leo turrini lo ha fatto per il mondiale di bottas.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Agosto 2020)

Ballardini “Sotto la mia guida hanno esordito in A sia Piatek che Kouame e nelle prime partite hanno segnato 14 gol in due. Se entrambi dovessero giocare alla Fiorentina e dovessero fare come al Genoa i viola sarebbero molto contenti… Il calo di Piatek in questi mesi? Nella stagione ’18/19 ha continuato a fare bene anche quando è andato al Milan e poi da quel momento ha avuto un calo. In allenamento non si risparmia mai, faccio fatica a spiegarmi le difficoltà che ha avuto nella seconda parentesi a Milano e in Germania: *parliamo di un giocatore con qualità e potenzialità enormi.”*



Caro Davide, non è che, forse, quelle qualità e potenzialità enormi sono solo nella tua testa? Anche perché quali sarebbero? Tecnica?? Tiro da fuori?? Dribbling?? Fisicità?? Visione di gioco??? Fiuto del goal forse????? 





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> su 6 pagine almeno 3 le hai scritte tu.
> tira fuori le palle e accetta il fioretto che se passa i 15 gol ti autobanni per 1 mese.
> leo turrini lo ha fatto per il mondiale di bottas.



Assolutamente, lo accetto. 

Però devono essere 15 goal su azione. Anche Materazzi (era un rigorista) avrebbe potuto segnare 15 goal se avesse giocato nella Lazio di quest’anno, altrimenti. So che Piotta giocherà nella Fiorentina ma è per dire che l’essere il rigorista della squadra non deve entrare nel discorso. E vedrai che se su azione farà 6/7 goal nell’intera stagione sarà già grasso che cola, ma tanto grasso che cola.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ballardini “Sotto la mia guida hanno esordito in A sia Piatek che Kouame e nelle prime partite hanno segnato 14 gol in due. Se entrambi dovessero giocare alla Fiorentina e dovessero fare come al Genoa i viola sarebbero molto contenti… Il calo di Piatek in questi mesi? Nella stagione ’18/19 ha continuato a fare bene anche quando è andato al Milan e poi da quel momento ha avuto un calo. In allenamento non si risparmia mai, faccio fatica a spiegarmi le difficoltà che ha avuto nella seconda parentesi a Milano e in Germania: *parliamo di un giocatore con qualità e potenzialità enormi.”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



15 su azione non li fa quasi nessuno. per un superbidonazzo così allora su azione devi accettarne 10 MINIMO


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 15 su azione non li fa quasi nessuno. per un superbidonazzo così allora su azione devi accettarne 10 MINIMO



Quasi nessuno 15 su azione? Manco avessi detto 25. Ne ha fatti 15 Muriel e pure uno come Caputo ci è arrivato vicinissimo con 14 reti su azione.

Comunque vanno bene pure 10, dormo sonni tranquilli. Sto qua dieci goal su azione tornerà a farli, forse, quando tornerà a giocare in Ekstraklasa.


----------



## Molenko (7 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia, 6 pagine di pura cattiveria, povero Krys.

Io spero faccia bene, secondo me da noi è stato un problema di testa più che altro, si è sentito arrivato e ha smesso di mostrare quel furore che fece vedere i primi mesi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, 6 pagine di pura cattiveria, povero Krys.
> 
> Io spero faccia bene, secondo me da noi è stato un problema di testa più che altro, si è sentito arrivato e ha smesso di mostrare quel furore che fece vedere i primi mesi.


Sono d'accordo sul fatto che si sia sentito arrivato, invece lui per rendere deve metterci il 200% dell'impegno, anche perchè non è di quegli attaccanti dotati di una tecnica eccelsa.
A livello mentale soprattutto deve metterci la cattiveria del primo anno, francamente non credo sia il bidone degli ultimi mesi al Milan, sebbene credo non sia l'attaccante giusto per il Milan in questo momento.
Magari a Firenze, con esterni di valore che gli danno palloni giocabili, riuscirà a trovare la sua dimensione.


----------



## uolfetto (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quasi nessuno 15 su azione? Manco avessi detto 25. Ne ha fatti 15 Muriel e pure uno come Caputo ci è arrivato vicinissimo con 14 reti su azione.
> 
> Comunque vanno bene pure 10, dormo sonni tranquilli. Sto qua dieci goal su azione tornerà a farli, forse, quando tornerà a giocare in Ekstraklasa.



veramente caputo ne ha fatti 19 su azione, come cristiano ronaldo. muriel solo 12. questa stagione 7 giocatori hanno superato i 15 gol senza rigori: immobile, ronaldo, caputo, lukaku, zapata, dzeko e ilicic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, 6 pagine di pura cattiveria, povero Krys.
> 
> Io spero faccia bene, secondo me da noi è stato un problema di testa più che altro, si è sentito arrivato e ha smesso di mostrare quel furore che fece vedere i primi mesi.



Io a chi si dispiace ricordo robe come questa https://www.milanworld.net/piatek-v...-i-tifosi-mi-amano-i-giornali-no-vt82841.html e questa https://www.milanworld.net/padre-piatek-non-vuole-fare-la-riserva-presto-novita-vt85285.html .

Fermo restando che se ad uno sta simpatico Piatek e si sente di augurargli il meglio amen, è una cosa soggettiva, ho postato quei topic solo per mostrare che l’antipatia verso questo qui e il godimento nel vederlo fallire non nascono semplicemente dal fatto che non abbia reso. Si fosse dimostrato uno scarpone ma si fosse sempre impegnato al 100% (invece di giocare come una star svogliata che aspetta solo di mettere il piedino per il tap-in) e non avesse fatto certe dichiarazioni da fenomeno (de sta ceppa) le cose sarebbero ben diverse.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che si sia sentito arrivato, invece lui per rendere deve metterci il 200% dell'impegno, anche perchè non è di quegli attaccanti dotati di una tecnica eccelsa.
> A livello mentale soprattutto deve metterci la cattiveria del primo anno, francamente non credo sia il bidone degli ultimi mesi al Milan, sebbene credo non sia l'attaccante giusto per il Milan in questo momento.
> Magari a Firenze, con esterni di valore che gli danno palloni giocabili, riuscirà a trovare la sua dimensione.



Comunque anche prima di venire al Milan, in Polonia, aveva risultati mediocri. In Polonia c’erano attaccanti come Igor Angulo trentacinquenne (un attaccante che ha sempre avuto una carriera ultra mediocre, mica stiamo parlando di un campione andato la a svernare) e Piatek segnava meno di loro. Questo per dire che il rendimento che ha avuto da noi e poi in Germania è compatibile con quello di uno che in Polonia arriva dietro a gente simile, non c’è nessuna drammatica involuzione, semmai è tornato a quello che era prima dell’exploit.

Comunque tu eri ipercritico verso Cutrone a livello tecnico (critiche che condivido appieno) ma Piatek ha gli stessi difetti di Cutrone, se possibile peggiorati. 

Va anche detto che di palloni giocabili con Pioli gliene arrivavano eccome, ma sbagliava tutto lo sbagliabile, anche goal semplicissimi. Poi se per palloni giocabili si intendono 5 o 6 occasioni da goal nitidissime a partita per segnarne una, beh anche un Marazzina qualunque avrebbe segnato così. Un attaccante senza tecnica e che non sa aiutare la squadra né creare gioco deve avere una conversion rate altissima, altrimenti è dannoso perché giochi in 10 per far segnare uno che tra l’altro segna pure col contagocce.



uolfetto ha scritto:


> veramente caputo ne ha fatti 19 su azione, come cristiano ronaldo. muriel solo 12. questa stagione 7 giocatori hanno superato i 15 gol senza rigori: immobile, ronaldo, caputo, lukaku, zapata, dzeko e ilicic.



Hai ragione, errore mio. Ero andato a vedere una statistica di qualche giornata prima della fine senza accorgermene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quasi nessuno 15 su azione? Manco avessi detto 25. Ne ha fatti 15 Muriel e pure uno come Caputo ci è arrivato vicinissimo con 14 reti su azione.
> 
> Comunque vanno bene pure 10, dormo sonni tranquilli. Sto qua dieci goal su azione tornerà a farli, forse, quando tornerà a giocare in Ekstraklasa.



così mi piaci, sicuro delle tue idee. 10 su azine aggiudicato


----------

